# EQ options VST plugin for VE Pro 64 bit PC



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm in need of a reasonably priced EQ plug-in, VST for PC 64 bit to use in VE Pro.

I want to eq orchestral sounds i.e. strings and brass to match other libraries of similar sounds.

I love the Sonnox EQ and URS stuff that I have in Pro Tools on MAC. But they are individual licenses for each computer and this will get really expensive.

Thoughts are welcome.

Thanks, Mr. A


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.sonalksis.com/dq1.htm


----------



## Daryl (Mar 8, 2012)

With Vienna Suite you get 3 licences. Most others you only get one licence.

D


----------



## sinkd (Mar 9, 2012)

+1 for Vienna Suite


----------



## redleicester (Mar 9, 2012)

+17 for VS.


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 9, 2012)

These are my goto-EQs in VE Pro (until UAD goes 64-bit). More than moderately priced 

DDMF 6144
http://www.ddmf.eu/product.php?id=2

...and...
DDMF IIEQPro
http://www.ddmf.eu/product.php?id=0


[EDIT: the license for these includes installation on ALL your computers]


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2012)

My vote is also for the Vienna Suite. Great EQ (also a master EQ btw) and the other plugins are also great though you say you are only looking for EQ, but you get a nice package with 64 bit plugins for a fair price in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions.

Vienna Suite looks good, and I will probably invest in it at some point.....

I will look into the DDMF EQs, they look promising..... let's see how they sound!

Mr A


----------



## antoniopandrade (Mar 10, 2012)

Was wondering the same thing and upon a little bit of net browsing I discovered that Sonnox has custom bundle options now (and it seems their prices are VERY reasonable!), and even more amazing, their educational discounts (hey, show students some love!) are 50%! So if I'm not mistaken the "Broadcasting" bundle which comes with the EQ, Dynamics, Inflator (one of HZ's secret weapons), DeEsser and Limiter comes out to a little less than 600 bucks, a bit cheaper than the Vienna Suite. Add in the EDU discount (which VSL regrettably thinks should only be a promotional, once in a year kind of thing), and it comes out to 300 dollars for 64-bit really TOP class plug-ins. I'm impressed! Anyone sharing that sentiment? If you have both EQs, and other plugs by Sonnox and VSL, how do they compare?


EDIT: Oh, and apparently Sonnox is running a 35% discount pricing until March 31st. So that makes things even more interesting for you guys that aren't students


----------



## nickhmusic (Mar 10, 2012)

I can wholeheartedly vouch for the Sonnox plugins. I use the EQ regularly on individual channels, the Dynamics on percussion and on the master output, and often the Limiter on there too with a touch of their Enhance goodness. :D

edit: don't have their 64bit yet, just using iLok 1/32bit versions in Cubase on the PC.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a HUGE fan of FabFilter and PSPAudioware plugins. Perhaps not as popular as the Sonnox/UAD/etc. offerings, but the quality of the sound, interface, and power options are incredible. Check out some of their videos on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/fabfilter


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 10, 2012)

Sonnox makes a great plug-in.....definitely my choice, except you get only (1) license with each purchase, so if you make music on one computer, it's great. Use slave PCs for all of your orchestra and it then gets cost prohibitive, which is my situation.

I have strings across (2) PCs, which is expressly what I want to eq, the individual libraries need their own EQs for matching purposes, etc.

I already own Sonnox for TDM in Pro Tools, and they do not offer any customer discount for additional licenses for Native......... only the current discount.

When I got my invoice from the retailer for 3 licenses, I almost passed out......

DDMF is looking way better after that!


----------



## snattack (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 Fabfilter EQ


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 25, 2012)

Been in the market for a new EQ myself lately and had wanted to get in on the Sonnox EQ for a while. I've seen countless recommendations for it. Also gonna pick up the Inflator(wanted it for a long time as well) - Great spring sale they have going on with huge savings possible for Sonnox. Been reading lots about Waves too - Any Waves EQ that you guys would put up against the Sonnox EQ for orchestral(I know this is a very subjective ?)? I had the demo for Vienna Suite and really liked it - but don't have the need to commit to the full package.




Ryan :D


----------



## Benji (Mar 26, 2012)

Waves is now 64bit.
Have you considered the new Waves H-EQ ? Looks just like the FabFilter EQ.
The most amazing thing about it, is that you can find frequences using your midi keyboard.

All the best,

Ben


----------



## antoniopandrade (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider that Wave + VEPro VST implementation is still sketchy as VEPro doesn't support the VstShell thing that Waves uses yet. I heard from the guys are Vienna that they are planning to implement this for the next update, so that should be awesome! I think that now that Waves is 64-bit, VSL decided to give them a thought haha.


----------



## Nostradamus (Mar 26, 2012)

When you are looking for a non coloring, full parametric EQ you can take whatever you want. Not so long ago I read something like proof that every quality EQ with those attributes sounds the same. Unfortunately I don't have the link anymore.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Mar 27, 2012)

+1 for Vienna Suite. The EQ's are great and I really love the Hybrid and convolution reverbs.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 30, 2012)

So I narrowed my EQ search down to the Fab Filter Pro Q and Waves H-EQ(thanks to sound advice in this thread and elsewhere..).

Not sure as to how many have experience with the H-EQ, but it looks fantastic and the price point plus Waves @ 64 bit makes it very attractive!


Ryan


----------



## kclements (Dec 18, 2012)

Big fan of PSPAudioware as well. They have just released the sQuad eq's as 64 bit plugs with special pricing. YOu may want to check them out too.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 18, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Mon Mar 26 said:


> Consider that Wave + VEPro VST implementation is still sketchy as VEPro doesn't support the VstShell thing that Waves uses yet. I heard from the guys are Vienna that they are planning to implement this for the next update, so that should be awesome! I think that now that Waves is 64-bit, VSL decided to give them a thought haha.



Waves V9 works nicely here, both in VE Pro 32 ans VE Pro 64.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 18, 2012)

The Sonalksis SV-517 EQ is actually quite good and has a demo.
http://www.sonalksis.com/sv517.htm


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2012)

Sonalksis is great.

I also use Voxengo's Gliss EQ. Also great.


----------



## devastat (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 for Fabfilter Pro-Q. For character I like to use Maag EQ4.


----------

